# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung : Norgannon EU PvE Allianz



## Valharis (7. März 2012)

Hi biete die Rolle der Auferstehung auf Norgannon Allianzseite an.
Es handelt sich um einen PvE Server.

Der Server hat ein gutes Ally : Horde Verhältnis und ist nicht zu sehr überlaufen, darunter viele gute Gilden für PVE als auch für PVP (Rated BGs etc.)

würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet


----------

